# Boot Sole Length Difference 2mm - Adjustment Needed?



## threepedals (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys, been lurking on AZ for awhile, hoping someone can help me out with a quick binding question.

I just picked up a new set of skis and boots, and would like to use my old skis as rock skis with my new boots. 

I would also like to be able to lend my old skis and old boots to friends who are new to skiing. (With lowered DIN settings of course)

Both the old boots and new boots are the same size and brand (27.5 Salomon) but the sole length is slightly different (317mm vs 319mm)

Both boots snap into both sets of skis without any problems, but will the release mechanism still work properly? I definitely don't want to be gambling with my knees, but I would imagine there is a little bit of tolerance built into the bindings release functions.

Can I have my cake and eat it too, or do I need to decide if the old skis will become strictly rock skis, or only loaner gear.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

threepedals said:


> Hey guys, been lurking on AZ for awhile, hoping someone can help me out with a quick binding question.
> 
> I just picked up a new set of skis and boots, and would like to use my old skis as rock skis with my new boots.
> 
> ...



What kind of bindings do you have? With 2mm as long as the forward pressure stays w/in range you should be good. Easy enough to adjust too if they aren't. Most bindings have a tab with hash marks on the heel. There will be an arrow on the biding above the tab. If the arrow falls within the hashmarks (with boots in) you're good. Markers have a screw in the back. Older ones the screw needs to be flush with the back of the binding. Newer ones have a hashmarks.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2009)

Depends on the binding, but most allow for several millimeters of adjustment without needing to redrill the ski. In fact, a 2 mm difference might not need any adjustment at all. Bring them to a ski tech to confirm though.

On the Look/Rossi style bindings the heel piece can easily be adjusted with a flat head screw driver. There is a little window with a yellow marker which should be in the middle of the window when the boot is engaged.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 26, 2009)

As they said above they'll probably be fine.  If you're not comfortable checking the forward pressure yourself it's probably best to take them into a shop.  Once you know what you're looking at it's fairly easy though.


----------



## threepedals (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the great feedback.

The new bindings are Head Tyrolia Mojo 15's and the old skis have another set of Tyrolia bindings that are 4-5 years old.

I'm guessing that having the same brand of bindings will make this even more of a non-issue. 

I'll check the forward presser settings tonight and report back.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

My old Head World Cups were 315mm sole and then went to the Rs100's then Mojo's.  Both these had a sole of 317mm.  No need to adjust anything on my Tyrolia bindings.  The forward pressure can not be adjusted for that little change.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Puck it said:


> My old Head World Cups were 315mm sole and then went to the Rs100's then Mojo's.  Both these had a sole of 317mm.  No need to adjust anything on my Tyrolia bindings.  The forward pressure can not be adjusted for that little change.



Not always the case. I'm going from a 305 to 304 bsl and my Elan(Tyrolia) bindings just slipped out of range. I had to bump the heel in a notch to get the fp correct.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 26, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Not always the case. I'm going from a 305 to 304 bsl and my Elan(Tyrolia) bindings just slipped out of range. I had to bump the heel in a notch to get the fp correct.


 
That seems very strange.  1mm difference made it go out.  Hmm.  I will have to look at the bindings and understand that one. What do you mean slipped right out of range?  The FP? or the boot slipped out?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Slipped out of range, just over the line. I didn't check with the old boot so I don't remember if it was already close to the line.

FYI: you should always set it and then pop it in and out at least once to make sure.


----------



## threepedals (Oct 26, 2009)

Old Ski - Old Boot (319mm)






Old Ski - New Boot (317mm)





Old skis in front, new skis in back (2009 Rossignal S5's)






The new boots in the old bindings only move the forward pressure setting one hashmark. This is such a small amount, I think I'll be fine swapping boots around.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------

